# Renter Right



## inquisitive101 (4 mo ago)

I live in an approved sharing of a flat. Our landlord died suddenly & the owner of the flat was contacted. He said he'll hire a broker, but one of the ladies spoke up & said she'll manage the flat & treat it as her own. She's afraid rent would increase if a broker was taken. Now, we used to have a group chat. There were posts there that someone was stealing & using other people's kitchen stuff. The acting manager says to not spread gossip & that noone is stealing. She then, along with her accomplice, made the group chat inaccessible - only they have the authority to post. She said if we're not happy in the flat, we should leave. There were those that left, but my place is good. They also asked everyone's copy of the Emirates ID. She said the building management was asking for it. I asked a friend who lives in another sharing flat in the building. He said they were not asked such, but the acting manager got mad & said to leave if we don't comply. The place & other people are good. Everyone is new except for those 3 that are acting like they own the place. I suspect they're also the ones stealing, but I have no proof. I'm asking for the contact number of the owner, but she won't give it to me. I have a suspicion about her not wanting a broker, too. One of them said if they got a broker, those 3 will leave. I want a broker 😂 But seriously, it's really fishy & I want to get to the bottom of it. How?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

inquisitive101 said:


> I live in an approved sharing of a flat. Our landlord died suddenly & the owner of the flat was contacted. He said he'll hire a broker, but one of the ladies spoke up & said she'll manage the flat & treat it as her own. She's afraid rent would increase if a broker was taken. Now, we used to have a group chat. There were posts there that someone was stealing & using other people's kitchen stuff. The acting manager says to not spread gossip & that noone is stealing. She then, along with her accomplice, made the group chat inaccessible - only they have the authority to post. She said if we're not happy in the flat, we should leave. There were those that left, but my place is good. They also asked everyone's copy of the Emirates ID. She said the building management was asking for it. I asked a friend who lives in another sharing flat in the building. He said they were not asked such, but the acting manager got mad & said to leave if we don't comply. The place & other people are good. Everyone is new except for those 3 that are acting like they own the place. I suspect they're also the ones stealing, but I have no proof. I'm asking for the contact number of the owner, but she won't give it to me. I have a suspicion about her not wanting a broker, too. One of them said if they got a broker, those 3 will leave. I want a broker 😂 But seriously, it's really fishy & I want to get to the bottom of it. How?


In which country is the flat?


----------



## inquisitive101 (4 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> In which country is the flat?


Dubai


----------

